# [solved] Aus den Config dateien die Kommentare löschen?

## tux99

Hi,

kann man aus den config dateien wie zum Beispiel xorg.conf die ganzen Kommentare die mit # anfangen

rauslöschen, ich erhoffe mir dadurch mehr übersichtlichkeit.Last edited by tux99 on Mon Oct 03, 2005 3:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Sourcecode

JA kannst du alle rauslöschen.

Würde ich aber nicht da sie hinweise enthalten was man da hinschreiben soll oder was die und die line bedeutet.

Ist also als Anfänger nciht ratsam die Comments zu löschen!

Übersichtlichkeit?

Du bearbeitest eine Config 1 mal und dann läuft die und läuft die und läuft die...

Oder schaust du jeden Tag 5mal in deine Config File !?

----------

## SinoTech

Na, muss ich "tux99" mal recht geben. Ich schau zwar nicht unbedingt jeden Tag rein, aber wenn mal was ist, können die ganzen Kommentare schon ganz schön nerven.

Insofern, ...

- Wenn du weißt wie die Config aufgebaut ist, kannst du die Kommentare ruhig löschen (Mach ich auch immer so).

- Kannst du dir nicht merken wie das ganze läuft, lass sie drin.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## tux99

die sache is die das zum beispiel in der xorg.conf verschiedene maus module zu finden sind und wenn ich da was ändere muss ich ewig suchen bis ich was finde und wenn ich ein eposte is die ewige seitenlang und man muss ewig schauen bis man den Fehler findet

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *tux99 wrote:*   

> die sache is die das zum beispiel in der xorg.conf verschiedene maus module zu finden sind und wenn ich da was ändere muss ich ewig suchen[...]

 

Also wenn du vi zum editieren benutzt, dann gibst du einfach ein / ein gefolgt vom Suchwort. An die erste Fundstelle von Suchwort springt er dann automatisch, jede weitere kann er durch druck auf die Taste n finden.

 *Quote:*   

> bis ich was finde und wenn ich ein eposte is die ewige seitenlang und man muss ewig schauen bis man den Fehler findet

 

Naja, normalerweise macht man ja auch ein 

```
grep -v "#" DateiName.txt
```

und postet nur dessen Output. Da muss man nicht vorher von Hand die ganzen Kommentare entfernen  :Wink: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *tux99 wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> kann man aus den config dateien wie zum Beispiel xorg.conf die ganzen Kommentare die mit # anfangen
> 
> rauslöschen, ich erhoffe mir dadurch mehr übersichtlichkeit.

 

natürlich kann man das, sonst wäre sie keine Kommentare, oder?

----------

## Sas

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
>  *Quote:*   bis ich was finde und wenn ich ein eposte is die ewige seitenlang und man muss ewig schauen bis man den Fehler findet 
> 
> Naja, normalerweise macht man ja auch ein 
> ...

 Das wäre aber nicht so clever, weil dann 

```
diese Zeile # mit anschließendem Kommentar
```

 auch verloren ginge.

----------

## SinoTech

Koprrekt wäre also dashier:

```

grep -v "^#" <Dateiname>

```

Mfg

Sino

----------

## smg

Wenn du wirklich alle Kommentare löschen willst dann kannst du es so machen..

```
# for TO_ALTER in *.config; do sed -i '/^#.*/d' $TO_ALTER; done
```

Cheers.

----------

## think4urs11

Also ich persönlich mag auch kleine config files.

- copy <org>.conf <org>.conf.org - Auslieferungszustand aufheben

- editiere <org>.conf; ggf. mit .org in einem zweiten Fenster für das 'was tu ich da eigentlich'

- sed -e 's/#.*//;/^\s*$/d' <org>.conf - entfernt alles überflüssige wie Kommentarzeilen und Leerzeilen

----------

## smg

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Also ich persönlich mag auch kleine config files.
> 
> - copy <org>.conf <org>.conf.org - Auslieferungszustand aufheben
> 
> - editiere <org>.conf; ggf. mit .org in einem zweiten Fenster für das 'was tu ich da eigentlich'
> ...

 

Nein das entfernt sie nicht in der Konfigurationsdatei sondern gibt sie nur _enfernt_ nach Stdout.

Verwende einfach die -i Option, dann klappt es.

Cheers.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Sas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> grep -v "#" DateiName.txt
> ```
> ...

 

Stimmt schon, habe eigentlich gedacht ich hätte ein ^ eingefügt. Sorry.

So wie es SinoTech gepostet hat sollte es eigentlich werden  :Wink: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

